# Best GSD Advice



## khurley (Sep 25, 2004)

The idea for our new weekly discussion topic was a recommendation from Vinnie (thanks, Vin








)..

I think a big part of the reason we all love this board is the collective knowledge and advice to be found. I can think of few better resources for information on the German Shepherd Dog anywhere. That said...* What's the best, most useful advice you've ever read or received regarding the GSD? This can come from anyone and anywhere. *


----------



## chris37 (Apr 25, 2007)

The best advice I received and often give to new gsd owners is to socialize,socialize,socialize.


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

the advice that changed my skittish dog's life "don't coddle your dog for fears or say it's ok or it's alright because they think your saying it's ok to be scared" natural human response to try and sooth your dog for fears but it increases the fear.


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

When mine was a wild pup, Val told me to put him on a lead in the house to help calm and teach manners. Best advice I got. Thanks Val!


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

After having some concers about my dog being to aggressive I hired a GSD behavior specialist. Her advicefollows:

"You have a German Shepherd Dog bred along European lines, not a lab. Timber is defensive, not aggressive, and will always be like that. He is not a welcoming committee like some dogs are. German Shepherds do not like everyone, especially strangers."


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

The best advice set me up with the right expectations: The GSD is not going to be bubbly and welcoming of strangers. It should NOT be overly defensive, shy, or too leery, but for someone used to labs your dog will seem quite indifferent at first. She will not approach strangers but there is NO reason they should not be able to approach her. The GSD is also a velcro dog!

Both of these have proven to be true to the millionth degree!! I grew up around labs so I'm glad I got this warning on what to expect. When I take my dog to the ice cream window, she just sits there very still and lets people pet her, but she's not jumping all over everyone and panting excitedly at their presence like the dogs I'm used to. Also, I cannot so much as go to the bathroom without her feeling "separated", lying outside the door until I'm done. She won't even sniff the ground without my approval first.


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

After my first GSD died I started my search for another one. She had been a rescue and I really didn't know anything about her background. She had bad hips so I wanted to stack the odds in my favor and go with a breeder. 

Anyhow, I went on one of the boards and at that point didn't know anything about the different lines, etc.... After reading a bit I was a little nervous about the workinglines as I had read how they have so much energy, etc....I posted a general question about looking for breeders in my area and not being certain about what type I wanted but was leaning toward a W. German showline. 

One of the board members pm'd me and said that maybe I should rethink looking at the workinglines and gave me a little education. That is what I did and now have 2 workingline females and am so pleased with their temps and drives and willingness to work. They are wonderful family companions as well. 

That was the most valuable advice I have been given to date in regards to the GSD.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Chruby, same here. A board member here suggested Czech lines, even though I imagined workinglines to all be too drivey, aggressive, etc etc. My calm, bold-but-gentle, clearheaded 9 month old Czech puppy is sleeping next to me as I type this. 

Lovely temperament, easy to live with for an active, involved, committed owner. Yes!







Great advice to look within these lines.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

A tired dog is a good dog!


----------



## khurley (Sep 25, 2004)

I can sum it up with one word..er..acronym...NILIF.


----------



## Lynnemd (Aug 26, 2007)

Socialize him lots and lots - take him to Starbucks, to parks, in the car, etc.

I am still soooo learning about this breed and had to chuckle re Liesje's comments - I don't get a moment alone either - bathroom or otherwise (and wouldn't have it any other way!).


----------



## Cameo (Feb 1, 2007)

The best advice I found too was NILF - Nothing in Life is Free.
Since my dog is a dominant/confident pup this has been invaluable in making life smoother for me and ensuring that she knows who is alpha (cause she wants to be!). As a result of nilf, she waits to go out the door and doesn't push me aside, she waits for me to leash her and to say okay before exiting the car (so I don't have to worry about her taking off and getting hit by a car or something), she waits for me to say okay it is time to eat (so there is no snatching and no tipped bowls from her jumping for the dish) and she waits at the top of the stairs for me to go down and when I am carrying the vacuum cleaner downstairs or have my hands full going out a door then this is just so much easier. And these all came about from NILF exercises to let her know that I am alpha - so the benefits have been two fold.


----------



## hudak004 (Aug 3, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: natalie559A tired dog is a good dog!


Ditto!!!!!!


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

This is a great topic!!

Nilif, when I first heard of it, was a great piece of advice, so too was maximising socialisation when it was expanded to include more types than I had thought of; then, "a tired dog is a good dog" was well and truly proved to be very true. But when I posted a topic "who would your dog protect?" and Historian emphasised that I should be protecting my dog (which is what I have always believed) that it made me choose to change some of my behaviour. I was (on occasion but not always) too polite to protect my previous dog's rights, but that is certainly not the case now.

Thanks Historian (Chris)!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I'd have to say NILIF, which teaches impulse control, and and the power of ignore. Cassidy was a little hellion of a puppy, and our attention was the most important thing in the world to her. When nothing else worked, removal of attention and ignoring her was like the magic bullet to turn her attitude around, and also making her work for what she wanted.


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

In 1974 when a cowboy friend gave us our very first German Shepherd Dog his advice to us was to "keep this dog around people, people and then some more people and he'll never give you a minute of trouble". Today of course we would say socialize, socialize, socialize.

The only trouble was that when he was about 2 1/2 years old, he was so friendly, that one day when we were off the property someone stole right from our barnyard!


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

My parents both loved dogs. I grew up hearing the phrase, "An untrained dog is an unloved dog."

Bless their hearts, Mom and Dad were absolutely right!


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi everybody, great topic! I would like to add that I get <span style="color: #FF6666">[/color]excellent [color:#000000]</span> GSD advice every day from Wolf







my GSD. He really does his best to communicate, he is almost always kind and fair-as another dog discussion group says. When he balks at doing something, it's usually because he has a good reason. When he wants to do something, he asks courteously, something we could do well to emulate. Mary Jane


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Completely agree w/NILF. The other advice I got from this board was about the martingale collar, I love it!


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2007)

Well my father was a trainer before me and his days with GSDs started as a Marine on Guadalcanal during WWII. He bought his first GSD in 1948 and bred and trained them for the next 36 years. He gave me my first advice and the best advice I've ever had. I was very, very young when I got my first GSD. My siblings had been 9 or 10 when they got their's. I was just 5 years old, but dad said I had "the gift" as he called it and I was his only child who did. I had shown an innate ability to understand and work with animals just as he had. So he started me early. I remember the day I was given Kaiser as if it was yesterday, but it was April 1967. Dad said, "Tommy you must lead this dog. Lead your dog now and you will always be able to and one day you will be able to lead men too." And so dad was as always right. I lead my dog and in time I lead men too.


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: KHudak
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: natalie559A tired dog is a good dog!
> ...



Trio that......and Obedience training (for us owners, actually)


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

wow these are great responses! How fortunate some of have been to be raised by "dog people"! The best health advice I ever got was to give my dog acidilophous(sp?) for dirreah, excellent advice & always works for me.
When I took Paige for her second round of classes the trainer yelled at me and said "if your too soft on this dog your going to have problems" and I thought "screw you this is my child" boy what a hard lesson to learn. At age three I had to undue all of my mistakes with some wonderful trainers who stuck by us even though Paige wanted to attack them. They changed our lives.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

The best I ever got was already posted, but I think valuable enough to state again:

*Socialize Socialize Socialize* (as well as what that is, cause just having lot's of people visit my house was NOT







)

*The best dog is a tired dog* (and what 'real' exercise is for a bouncing off the wall 'energizer bunny' GSD pup!) Once again, I found out that what I THOUGHT was a ton of exercise in my house/ yard was NOT!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I've also received a lot of the wonderful advice already posted, but I guess the best was from my sister. She told me one day when I was trying to explain something to Tasha to stop her from misbehaving, * "TASHA'S A DOG, SHE'S NOT A PERSON IN A FUR COAT!" * 

That changed my outlook on training dogs from that day forward and enabled me to accept the other training tidbits that I take as second nature today.


----------



## Meima (Mar 23, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: KHudak
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: natalie559A tired dog is a good dog!
> ...


Absolutely!


----------



## KJandBravo (Mar 5, 2007)

For me, it's a tie between *NILIF* and the "First 2 Weeks" advice page from Brightstar. I was provided with that link in my intro thread, I think. 

Armed with that info, the transition here was so easy, I was always waiting for the other shoe to fall, so to speak. Some undesirable behaviour or another. It never did.


----------



## Shandril2 (Nov 26, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: natalie559A tired dog is a good dog!










I 2nd that one!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

patience


----------



## Mike.D30 (Dec 24, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Chris37The best advice I received and often give to new gsd owners is to socialize,socialize,socialize.


The thing is how do you socialize your GSD if you simply don't know anyone with a dog? I think that will be my problem, we just moved to a new area and really don't know anyone, especially anyone with a dog.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would get into a training class, and take your dog everywhere you can, socializing is about more than playing with other dogs. Stop by your vet just to get the dog weighed, so he is familiar with the place and associates it with no stress. Pet stores are good for the interaction with lots of stimulation. Dog parks can be harmful if your dog hasn't really had a chance to interact, so that should come later, after training.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Michael Dowling
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Chris37The best advice I received and often give to new gsd owners is to socialize,socialize,socialize.
> ...


Look for clubs and/or training groups in your area. Many AKC affiated clubs are required to put on one or two trials and/or fun matches - searching through the AKC site events you could backtrack to some of them. Though the AKC at this time deals with the purebreds, many of the obedience type clubs interested in training any and all dogs. And may have other social / get togethers with their members. You could also check with your puppies breeder (or other breeders you may have talked with) as to groups that you may want to investigate.

If I remember from your earlier posts, you have a little time before your puppy comes home? So you have some time to investigate your new area - up to the time your new puppy gets his rabies shot. And IMO it'll be real important to start and continue socializing your puppy as early as possible.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Michael Dowling
> I think that will be my problem, we just moved to a new area and really don't know anyone, especially anyone with a dog.


 Very soon you will know EVERYONE with a dog in your neighborhood.







I meet tons of people and make friends just by walking my dog and taking her different places. Remember to carry a pen with you for writing down phone numbers


----------



## Kerrycanton (Jun 24, 2007)

Get a crate!


----------



## CashMom (Jan 6, 2008)

Best advice I can give is to socialize your GSD forever! I've socialized Cash since bringing him home at 9 weeks. He's 19 months old and I still continue to take him to Petsmart, local festivals, a nearby summer vacation place, so he always experiences new things, sights, sounds, people... GSD's become too introverted if they're not socialized, and that's what leads to a distrustful, aggressive dog. 

Also, don't give in and be consistent! They're too smart! You give in once, they'll keep trying to push the limits. If you waiver as alpha, dogs will either think you're incompetent to lead the pack and they'll be confused, or they'll fight for the alpha position.


----------



## smcbkc72706 (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi, I'm new to the group have owned and trained dogs all my life all the dogs I've owned have been well mannered and behaved dogs as are my two now. I fell kind of funny asking this question but I have nevr heard the term NILF - Nothing in Life is Free when it comes to training dogs that is. I may already be implimenting this because I believe it in life its self but can someone enlighten me on this subject because when I am out with any of my dogs people always say to me "training huh?" my response is always the same "ALWAYS" its an ongoing process and am always open to suggestions on diferent techniques, thanks in advance


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

That to a working dog, mental stimulation and the quality one-on-one time spent working with the handler through training is imperative. Physical exercise isn't enough to having a healthy, happy dog. And training is important beyond just teaching commands and establishing leadership.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

I agree with Chris great Post, but as far as training goes.

*Making the dog believes that he himself is in control, and it is he who makes the rewards come about.*

This does make for a very pushy dog, but helps the dog retain a love of obedience.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: sharonbrian........... I have never heard the term NILF - Nothing in Life is Free when it comes to training dogs that is. I may already be implimenting this because I believe it in life its self but can someone enlighten me on this subject .....


Here is a link to what nilif is about. There are many other examples if you google "NILIF training".

http://k9deb.com/nilif.htm


----------



## smcbkc72706 (Feb 12, 2008)

Thank you so much for the link there are a ton of ideas some of which I do already use some I will implement and I'm sure will be very helpful.....thanks again


----------



## doxsee (Jun 14, 2007)

I learned this with my Papillon, but I still think it applies.

"Don't set him up to fail."

Set your dog up for success, some mistakes made by the dog can really be blamed on the owner.


----------



## Halen (Feb 16, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Chris37The best advice I received and often give to new gsd owners is to socialize,socialize,socialize.


I agree! That is the best advice I've ever gotten! It is the best advice you can give anyone just getting a GSD.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: sharonbrianThank you so much for the link there are a ton of ideas some of which I do already use some I will implement and I'm sure will be very helpful.....thanks again


You are very welcome.


----------



## dakotadog (Feb 11, 2008)

Doing "my homework" on the GSD before ever owning one. I studied and did research on the breed for 4 years prior to gettting my first pup.


----------



## Doreen210 (May 28, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: khurleyI can sum it up with one word..er..acronym...NILIF.


I absolutely agree! There is nothing like it!


----------



## tankgirl (Jul 26, 2007)

NILIF a must for any dog owner but especially herding working breeds


----------



## bearlasmom (Sep 21, 2006)

Never underestimate a GSD, just when you think you figure them out, they figure you out and they do something new or diferent


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

ONLY advice i ever got, passed down from my great-grandfather, to grandfather, to father...it was like their mantra (g-gf and gf were from the old country, f might as well have been)...breeders and importers, all very hard core...needless to say, it's not my mantra...

"costs as much to feed a bad one as it does a good one..."

they're all long gone now and never knew how hard it would become to even FIND a good (healthy) one...and also never knew or cared to learn the joys of helping the not-so-healthy ones.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

just wanted to take a moment to clarify...re-read this post and thought it sounded a little hard on those who went before me and gave me life...

about the "never knew or cared to learn the joys" part...it wasn't that they were heartless, just that their single-minded goal was to improve the breed, and they had no tolerance for anything or anyone who didn't strive for same, according to the standard. when i brought my miss sera-blue home i could actually FEEL my father on my shoulder going, WHAT ARE YOU DOING???? ('cause she's blue). 

and i always knew i could not continue the legacy of breeding because i would have to keep EVERY SINGLE PUPPY FROM EVERY LITTER THAT I WHELPED. heck, i'm even a dismal failure at being a foster...i can't even let the rescues go.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: katielizjust wanted to take a moment to clarify...re-read this post and thought it sounded a little hard on those who went before me and gave me life...
> 
> about the "never knew or cared to learn the joys" part...it wasn't that they were heartless, just that their single-minded goal was to improve the breed, and they had no tolerance for anything or anyone who didn't strive for same, according to the standard. when i brought my miss sera-blue home i could actually FEEL my father on my shoulder going, WHAT ARE YOU DOING???? ('cause she's blue).
> 
> and i always knew i could not continue the legacy of breeding because i would have to keep EVERY SINGLE PUPPY FROM EVERY LITTER THAT I WHELPED. heck, i'm even a dismal failure at being a foster...i can't even let the rescues go.


I, for one, did not get any negatives from your first post. And, hey, I get from your posts that you care a lot. I say "care a lot" when maybe others such as your forebears may say "care too much" but I say "you cannot care enough, if your actions are measured and your intentions are good and from the heart". 

All the best. I know you were defending your ancestors as you saw where they were coming from, even if not sharing their philosophy.


----------



## sklippstein (Apr 10, 2008)

Get a good vacuum cleaner, wipe drool off floor before hubby slips and brush, brush, brush for healthy coat. And walk those babies, they need the release of all that energy!


----------



## Ammit (Oct 23, 2008)

Best tip ever, roll the puppy on her back everyday and touch all parts especially the feet. And don't let her up until you want her to go after using a release word. This I think has made her the sweet girl she is. She knows I am the pack leader and even at 9 months old I still do it. She is on me like glue every waking moment.


----------



## Meb (Oct 18, 2005)

I have 2 GSD's and have only been a GSD owner for 3 1/2 years, but in that time I have learned a lot about the breed. My best advice is: *Exercise* (physically and mentally) and not just a walk to the corner. *Socialize* -with all kinds of people (young/old, short/tall, male/female, ect.), with other dogs and with other types of animals. *Discipline*- which includes NILIF and obedience (gentle but firm). *Affection*- only when your dog is in a calm state of mind. I love on my dogs most while they are resting (I hug and kiss them) but when I get home from work and they are all excited, I do not love on them, instead we go for a walk. *Be a confident leader*-I swear my dogs can read my mind







more like body language and emotion. I used to think oh, I hope Meb doesnt do this or that out in public. Now I just dont allow it.


----------



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

I second (or third, or fourth) the saying "A tired dog is a good dog" but must add that means both *body *and *mind*. Also that socializing the dog is probably the best thing you could do for him/her. Also, research as much as possible and make sure the GSD is the right dog for you.


----------



## billthedogguy (Dec 3, 2008)

There are no wrong dogs.


----------



## krazykarel (Feb 11, 2009)

I wanted to resurrect this thread because I know there is much more advise out there in this collective. 

So lets hear it! Btw...I have nothing to say and everything to learn


----------



## bethandglen (Jan 5, 2009)

Don't be afraid of your dog - this was something I had to learn as I had never had a shepherd, my husband grew up with them so he knew they are really wonderful and can be very sweet and gentle. I on the other hand only knew shepherds as big scary dogs and I really had to get over that misconception and realize that as long as she knew her order in the pack and knew that we loved her and she could trust us there was nothing at all to fear.


----------



## tony123 (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks for resurrecting! I'm a new owner and this was very helpful!


----------



## zarburg (Mar 14, 2009)

Best and useful for the new dog- buy protective clothing and a body armour...get control now or you will regret it later.
Advice on the older dog- show him who is leader and stick with it.


----------



## BigArn (Apr 23, 2009)

With a puppy, don’t lose your temper with them. They are only puppies, and still developing. I sometimes get upset, and need to back off a bit and think, “Why are you getting so upset with a puppy”. They love you so much, we need to love them back twice as much.


----------



## AniasGSDs (Oct 18, 2004)

NEVER assume that the worst WON'T happen...............

I know this is negative, BUT the WORST did happen to me - BLOAT - even though I thought I did all the RIGHT things. 

LISTEN to your DOG!!! Don’t ignore their symptoms!!!!

Be prepared. Educate yourself for all possible emergencies and when the emergency does arise, be calm, cool, & collected. Know where the nearest 24 hour emergency vet is and get there SAFELY as soon as you can. 

This will save your dog’s LIFE!!!!!


----------



## Line-of-Fire (May 3, 2009)

BE PREPARED FOR LITERALLY ANYTHING! I learned this at a dog show one year. Sucks when you can't find your dogs show lead and have to use a six foot one >.<

Don't tense up unless there is a reason to be tense. Your dog can feel your tension just by your grip on the lead, even if you don't pull them closer to you. If there's no reason to fret, don't. (even if you're NOT holding a leash and your dog is free. They can sense it from a distance I'm pretty sure)

Mental stimulation is about the ONLY thing that will wear these dogs out.

And last, a show tip.. Hehe. Pull your dog up and over the lead just before the judge comes. When baitstacking in line, step to the end of your lead and hold the bait down by your thigh. Many a juniors win is accredited to this tip!








The easiest way to teach a GSD to baitstack is to turn them around and tell them "stand stay" so they set their front feet. Then pull to the left with the lead and tell them "step". Worked miracles for Cinder.









I know that's not the kind of advice you're lookin for. But I thought it might be an interesting touch.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Socialize, excerise and respect them each and everyday.


----------



## kcscott85 (May 3, 2009)

That you are training them every moment you spend with them. Kind of scary when you think about it, but so true!


----------



## ldw6559 (Jun 1, 2009)

I guess my situation is different but our 5 month old is inside at all times with us so he learns from just being around us. He goes everywhere we can take him always. He is so smart from being with us all the time I never hardly ever have to coorect him. I never used a crate but put him in the bathroom when he was younger until he could hold his bladder, about 3 months old. He would not eat or drink until we came home from work so I started leaving him out in the house at this point and he trained himself. I don't know if this is unusual but other than paper, cardboard, and the occaisional shoe he has never bothered anything minds well, and is very well behved at home although I do have to issue commands with a firmer voice when visiting new places. GSD's are so smart I think time spent with them is equally rewarded.


----------



## PipiK (May 25, 2009)

So many good tips here...even though I've had other GSDs, there's always something new to learn.


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

exercise exercise exercise (and glucosamine to ward off hip problems) Also don't take any crap from them.


----------



## crazyboutdogs (Aug 26, 2007)

love, patience, dicipline with lots of positive reinforcement!!

oh, did i say love??!!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

rolling a puppy on their back isn't necessary. petting them all over is a good idea.



> Originally Posted By: AmmitBest tip ever, roll the puppy on her back everyday and touch all parts especially the feet. And don't let her up until you want her to go after using a release word. This I think has made her the sweet girl she is. She knows I am the pack leader and even at 9 months old I still do it. She is on me like glue every waking moment.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

your kidding about the protective clothing and body armour, yes!!!



> Originally Posted By: maximusBest and useful for the new dog- buy protective clothing and a body armour...get control now or you will regret it later.
> Advice on the older dog- show him who is leader and stick with it.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

puppy classes, socializing, training and consistency. keep the training sessions short and end them on a positive note. have several training sessions a day.


----------



## Lomax Anderson (Jul 17, 2009)

get control early cause it is easier with a 25 pound pup than a 100 pound beast...repetition and patience...


----------



## jtweintz (Aug 12, 2009)

Not sure if this is the place to post this ... I need some help regarding my nine month old GSD who loves to chew. Now, I understand they need to chew etc so I did make "other things available for him chew". However when I got home from work today...

Bear had helped himself to the arm of one of the chairs in the family room. I have a boy come in twice a day to play with the dogs and let them out. When I called the boy today I asked him how everything looked at home (meaning did Bear chew anything of mine). He told me that he (Bear, not the boy), had chewed something in the hallway but couldn't tell what. It turned out that Bear chewed a basket that contained his toys and chew things. But everything else according to the boy was fine. 

It seems Bear does most of his chewing (destructive chewing) just before I get home. 

I have given him all kinds of things to chew on ... I wonder if he is anxious that I am away?

Anyone else have a chewer and how did you address it with your GSD? Any assistance would be greatly appreciated!

I am thinking this may just be a bump in the road. 

Thanks


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Quote:how did you address it with your GSD?


crate training is a wonderful thing.


----------



## nkrz (Aug 16, 2009)

My puppy who is 6 months old absolutely loves everyone she comes in contact with. We are working with her on jumping up on people, but will she always stay so friendly towards people?


----------



## BigArn (Apr 23, 2009)

Rocky is pretty much the same. He's 6 months old and just loves everyone who comes over and jumps up also. Working on that jumping thing is difficult.


----------



## Effie325 (Aug 19, 2009)

I have a lot of dog and puppy experience, so there isn't a lot of stuff I need help with, but this is my first GSD that is not a foster! So, I'd say the best advice I have gotten would have to be to GET one... people kept telling me that as much as I like an aloof sighthound, yet want the trainable, water loving, ball playing aspect of a dog like a Golden, that I should get a GSD- best of both worlds! Aloof and loyal like a sighthound- fun and trainable like a Golden. So far, it's holding true!









I'd have to second the socialize, socialize, socialize. I have heard this from many friends and GSD owners, and I agree. I can definitely see how my pup might end up too wary of strangers if I wasn't actively socializing him.


----------

